

A GWT Developer’s Reaction to Dart - stephen
http://draconianoverlord.com/2011/10/03/reaction-to-dart.html

======
kodablah
As for the DevMode argument, even if Dart cross-compiles in the browser as
opposed to using the server-side VM, there may still need to be the "chatty"
communication between a browser plugin and a "VM". This will help with hot-
swapping code and taking advantage of other debugging features in the IDE
while still testing in your favorite browser.

